# Butane: xikar vs. vector (head to head)



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello Folks,

I'm a lighter nut so I have a ton of lighters and I have used/trusted vector fuel for many years but when I ran out about 6 months ago I tried the xikar fuel because it was cheaper and based on the reviews I saw, it was of equivalent quality to the vector. I've been using the xikar for the past 6 months and have noticed a decline in the performance of many of my lighters. I probably still have a half a can of xikar left but I ordered more vector as I supected the xikar wasn't getting the job done.

I emptied out the xikar fuel from some of my lighters and replaced it with vector fuel and sure enough, all of the flames returned to their previous higher heights and powerful flames.

So I now know that vector is the fuel for me and will stick with that going forward. In the pics below, you will see the lighters with both fuels (xikar fueled lighter is always in 1st of two pics with the same lighter) *all set at the same high setting *with noticeably higher/stonger flames with lighters filled with vector fuel. Hopefully this post will help some when deciding what fuel to buy.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I can attest to the exact same thing Ken. The Vector fuel burns hotter for sure. :nod:

My theory is (which is purely speculation, as I'm no chemist lol), that they (Xikar) may be trying to prolong the life of the lighters. I haven't seen any depreciation of lighter life by the Xikar fuel like you have, but S.T. Dupont fuel burns even less hot, & that is recommended in their lighters, which are higher end. Maybe the hotter the fuel, the harder it might be on the lighter. :dunno:

I would love to hear someone who knows about this, settle this burning question.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input Jason. 

The smaller flame isn't that big of an issue for me as I could mod my lighters to have a higher flame if I wanted but I did have a couple of lighters that were sputtering and misfiring on the xikar fuel but after changing back to the vector, they're performing as they should.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm no expert, but apparently most lighter based butane contains petrochemical impurities/additives that help to keep the tiny jets and working mechanisms unclogged and lubricated. I believe (could be wrong) most are triple filtered, but the Vector is five times filtered. According to this tester though, it still has more than its share of contaminants. Maybe that's why it manages to keep lighters working better. It certainly gets the best reviews (except for this one):

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Vector Quintuple Refined Butane Fuel - 3 Pack


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have 8 lighters, the mega wave triple flame table lighter, a vertigo double flame, a vector triple, a xikar executive and trezo, a nibo quad flame,and a few cheapos and the Vector as been great for me.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

It could also be due to the new can having a higher pressure which will then put a higher pressure charge in your lighter which will then force out more butane for the exact same lighter set up.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

AndyRN said:


> It could also be due to the new can having a higher pressure which will then put a higher pressure charge in your lighter which will then force out more butane for the exact same lighter set up.


The problem is my lighters were experiencing performance drop-off with the Xikar fuel over time...this is why I switched back to the Vector fuel even though I still had a half can of Xikar fuel left. And I've never experienced these same drop off issues with Vector fuel


----------

